# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Hanwei Lion Dog or Shinto...

## Csoma.C

So since Hanwei has confirmed that the HWS-1 steel is stronger then L6, it seems either one of the two swords mentioned above would be a wise purchase.

The Shinto is the basic katana size where as the Lion dog has the 2 inch longer tsuka and I believe 1 inch longer blade? Also I don't know if I like the bo-hi on the Shinto...


Any opinions?

----------


## John Coris

It's not only steel. It's a lot of other things. See Keith Larman's posts here http://www.swordforum.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=103677

----------


## Jonathan Frances

Confirmed, or said it was?  We "know" what L6 is.

----------


## Nathan Elric Johnson

> Confirmed, or said it was?  We "know" what L6 is.


Well, with the HWS series steel, you know you are getting a differential heat treat.  I think their L6 line was through tempered with an etched/buffed hamon.  I've used their Rock Creek Knives with the HWS-1k, and have been very pleased.  They resist chipping, only slight edge roll after hard use.  They even seem to resist corrosion pretty well.  If the Lion Dog or Shinto are going to surpass this, then I'm sure to pick one up at the next show. 

However I doubt we'll get to see the specs on HWS-2S anytime soon.  After all, look how long it took to find out what K120c was!  I'm really hoping that James Williams gives us his impression of the new steel.

----------


## M. Phan

> Well, with the HWS series steel, you know you are getting a differential heat treat.  I think their L6 line was through tempered with an etched/buffed hamon.


Incorrect!  The L6 Bainite is differential heat treated as well.  The edge is martensite, the spine is bainite.

----------

